# bimmerfest weather - rain?!



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

shragon said:


> *Sat Apr 12 --- Partly Cloudy --- 62°/49° --- Precip. 0 %
> 
> the positive vibes worked!!!!!!! woo wooooooooo! :rofl: *


:thumbup: Outstanding. And at 62 degress, we won't get baked out on the road rally.


----------

